
Companies who give candidates homework assignments: knock it off - PleaseHelpMe
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/67ckb1/companies_who_give_candidates_homework/
======
rplst8
Fundamentally, the reason I think that homework assignments (beyond show me
fizz buzz in your favorite language) are ethically wrong, is that the cost of
hiring someone is the company's not the employee's.

Employee's are asked to give up a lot when the work for a company, yes they're
paid for their time but it goes beyond that. Many companies require that all
inventions and patents belong to them during your tenure there. Many also have
no moonlighting policies - meaning you're productive work life is essentially
theirs.

An prospective employee is also often taking a risk that could sink them
financially. The reverse is rare for large companies, especially since
employee pay is a tax write off.

------
gigatexal
What the hell? I'd much rather have a take home assignment than some abstract
question on data structures.

